# Yahoo- Soluble Fiber, Antispasmodics And Peppermint Oil Should Be Used To Treat Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Study Suggests (Science Daily)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Fiber, antispasmodics and peppermint oil are all effective therapies for irritable bowel syndrome and should become first-line treatments, according to a new study. View the full article


----------

